# SATA Festplatte auf externe USB-HDD klonen?



## Kasparov (11. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Mein System: Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe (Nforce 2), Samsung 80GB Spinpoint P80 SATA-HDD, externe Samsung Spinpoint V 80GB im ChiliGREEN Gehäuse (USB 2.0). Auf beiden HDDs ist die erste Partition exakt gleich gross (15 GB), beide FAT32, beide intensiv überprüft und ok. BS: MS XP Prof. SP1, alle Updates.

Problem:

Mit Drive Image 7 klappt scheinbar alles ganz nett, nur kommt am Ende die Fehlermeldung:
"E926001D: Redundante Kopien der FAT stimmen nicht mit der aktiven FAT überein. (0xE926001D)"
-> die geklonte HDD ist tatsächlich um ein paar hundert kB kleiner. Wenn ich von der externen HDD boote, geht das bis zu einem schwarzen Bildschirm, dann startet das System neu usw. usw.
(Einstellungen: Laufwerk aktivieren, MBR kopieren, mit und ohne SmartSector - das "aktivieren" hat nicht geklappt, habe das später mit Partition Magic nachgeholt, dann nochmal probiert usw.)

Mit Norton Ghost (die Version von Systemworks 2003) klappt ebenfalls nichts - startet bis maximal zu blauen Ghost-Schirm durch und bleibt dann hängen.

Bitte um Hilfe!
Hat hier jemand schon einmal eine SATA auf externe USB HDD geklont? - Wenn ja, mit welchem Programm und welchen Einstellungen?

DANKE !
;-)


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Bootest du über den USB Anschluss?


----------



## Kasparov (12. März 2004)

*@server:*

Bei Ghost:
Nein, ich habe die Boot-Optionen auf SATA gelassen, gebootet wird bei Ghost dann unter Ghost-DOS.

Mit Drive Image:
Ja, die interne SATA ist nach dem duplizieren abgehängt und im BIOS ist USB-HDD eingestellt. Nur kann er da nicht booten.


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich mit USB Festplatten nicht aus, ist in dem Gehäuse eine normale IDE bzw. SATA Platte oder ist da eine spezielle USB Platte drinnen?
Ich nehme mal an letzteres, ansonsten könntest du ja die Platte ausbauen und mal vom IDE bzw. SCSI booten...


----------



## Kasparov (13. März 2004)

Das ist ein Gehäuse mit eingebautem USB Controller. Drinnen steckt eine normale IDE Festplatte. Ausbauen könnt ich sie schon, denke ich. Aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache   da hätt ich mir gleich eine interne dazuhängen können


----------



## server (13. März 2004)

Ja, aber dann weisst du, ob es am USB Boot hängt oder ob die Platte falsch geklont wurde


----------

